# Recess Bluewater report of 08//30 Saturday befor the strom



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The day started out around 5:30 am at Sherman cove ,we were meet by close to calm conditions, a lightNE breeze and clear skies. We only made it about 12miles past the 131 before we found a nice upwelling {rip} not much on it at all just mostly trash , about 5 mins into to troll we got the dolphin in the picture , a few mins later we had the bull on, just guessing it was around 50pounds about a minute later he threw the circle hook . Continued south in hopes of reaching the spur when we got a tripleheader on wahoo, we got two of the threethe third came off of the yozuri bonita {we have a horrible track record of keeping the fish hooked up on these} but two out of three aint bad. By that time the wind had picked up around 12-15knots from the NE and that isnt a favorable wind for our boat to be at the spur so we turned around and trolled back towards the 131. We made itto the 131 to find one of the many whale sharks out there, we seen a total of 4 in all that had small blackfin and bonitas all over we pulled combos ,plastics, and live baited the area but we got a big nothin just little blackfin ,which we trolled . We gave up on that and made our way in around 430pm and stopped at one of our snapper balls we managed our eight but had to weed through alot of small ones . The water from the nipple to the spur was green, a clean green but still green no weeds, no real floaters and not much bait. water temp was 78.2 to 79.4 . 

Team RECESS


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice catch! Thanks for the pics and info!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Awsome catch guys glad you finally got to get back into the blue water. I was thinking about how yall might be doingall day long. 

:clap

Rob


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool "greenwater report" & pics. =) :clap


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

sweet hoo's Gene


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job guys. I was wondering if you all went or not. I was in Atlanta at the Alabama game. Glad ya'll got on some fish!



Hall


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (8/30/2008)*Awsome catch guys glad you finally got to get back into the blue water. I was thinking about how yall might be doingall day long.
> 
> :clap
> 
> Rob


 Rob, we should be back out to the spur saturday if weather holds.R U in . Gene


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job guys.. way to sneak a day in!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Gene I'm free and clear this weekend. I'll be there just give me a call and let me know what time.

Rob


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Congrats on a great day on the water!

Enclosed are some shots from 08/30, where you can see the temp break where the weedline was positioned in addition to the water color shot. The bearing and distance readings on the Nav Tool are reading from the 131 Hole on the sea temp shot and from the Pensacola farwell buoy on the water color shot. This will save you a LOT of $$ in gas if you know where to go before you even leave the dock.

In addition, one thing that we offer is to give the ability to our subscribers to go back in time to see what the conditions were when they were (or weren't) successful. This is an open-ended database that allows you to go back days, weeks, months, or even years. 

It's a great learning tool, especially if you fish the same tournament each year.

All the best,

Tom


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Tom Hilton (9/4/2008)*Howdy,
> 
> Congrats on a great day on the water!
> 
> ...


Tom I do have a membership with you for two areas Under the name TEAMRECESS.Thanks for your imput. We use anything that will give us a better chance. Last year out of the 17 billfish we released 14 came from sat view. Thanks again for you service (when its working) Capt. Gene Kline TEAM RECESS


----------

